# Dorico - how to separate notes



## Asuka Amane (Dec 15, 2022)

This is Piano score in Dorico. 

1. Could you kindly let me know how can I make four-tied-note to one continuous note? I want to separate the note so that now the upper side and the down side can have a separate note length? 






2. It shows right hand and left hand separately but for some reason it is continued with a long line. How can you delete or separate it completely from each other? 






Thank you!!


----------



## Byrial (Dec 16, 2022)

Asuka Amane said:


> This is Piano score in Dorico.
> 
> 1. Could you kindly let me know how can I make four-tied-note to one continuous note? I want to separate the note so that now the upper side and the down side can have a separate note length?
> 
> ...


Hi Asuka. 

1: Play with “Forced duration” and consider different voices for individual note control. (Right click - voices menu)

2: Your bass notes think they belong to the treble staff )) Select the notes you want to be in the bass staff and hit alt-n (can also be done through the right click - voices menu, I believe.)

Pardon the short answers - on the move.

Best, MB.


----------



## ed buller (Dec 16, 2022)

"U" should remove ties. But you just want them in a separate voice right. In That case select them and then right click and Move to another voice

Best

e


----------



## Asuka Amane (Dec 16, 2022)

Dear MB, excellent!! I am not quite sure if I have done the right way, but I think I got the figure somehow. Thank you sooo much for your tip on the move..... much appreciated!!!! 












Byrial said:


> Hi Asuka.
> 
> 1: Play with “Forced duration” and consider different voices for individual note control. (Right click - voices menu)
> 
> ...


----------



## Asuka Amane (Dec 16, 2022)

Dear Ed thank you!! I selected the notes and then changed the stem direction and got this. But it has rest mark at upper section and it does not look right. May I ask what did you mean by "move to another voice" by right click? 


ed buller said:


> "U" should remove ties. But you just want them in a separate voice right. In That case select them and then right click and Move to another voice
> 
> Best
> 
> e


----------



## ed buller (Dec 16, 2022)

The rest is in the upper stave. That is correct. But Are you after this ?








Best

e


----------



## Asuka Amane (Dec 16, 2022)

Sorry may I ask how to get this separate tied notes into one long note? I was able to separate note from the above, but after all I could not find the correct way to do this...


----------



## Asuka Amane (Dec 16, 2022)

ed buller said:


> The rest is in the upper stave. That is correct. But Are you after this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Ed, thank you very much! Ah, it looks find in your image!! But not in my Dorico... all notes are in the down section but the rest is in the upper section... strange...


----------



## ed buller (Dec 16, 2022)

select the the two batches of quavers and use "move to staff above" ALT+N

best

e


----------



## Asuka Amane (Dec 16, 2022)

ed buller said:


> select the the two batches of quavers and use "move to staff above" ALT+N
> 
> best
> 
> e


Ed thank you very much! My apologies I am still not getting what you meant I will give it up for now...


----------



## Asuka Amane (Dec 16, 2022)

So sorry, could someone kindly show me how to tidy up the accidentals? Now it has a key signature set as Dmaj but why the note below is shown as G♭？ It should be simply F. These weird notes are all over the score and I want them all to be in the right place i.e. G should be F with no accidental etc etc. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## mducharme (Dec 16, 2022)

I don't understand how you are getting these notes entered in these weird ways in the first place. How did you accidentally do cross staff voicing at the beginning if you didn't want it? If you wanted it to be an F# why did you enter it as a Gb? The only reason I can think of is you are importing this music from something else instead of manually entering it, and it is not importing correctly...


----------



## Asuka Amane (Dec 16, 2022)

mducharme said:


> I don't understand how you are getting these notes entered in these weird ways in the first place. How did you accidentally do cross staff voicing at the beginning if you didn't want it? If you wanted it to be an F# why did you enter it as a Gb? The only reason I can think of is you are importing this music from something else instead of manually entering it, and it is not importing correctly...


Thank you so much. Yes I import MusicXML from Cubase and then I added ## to the score, then the notes show these marks. In my workflow I would not input directly to Dorico, I only import XML from DAW, so if you know the way to work around this it would be helpful.... thank you!!!


----------



## mducharme (Dec 16, 2022)

First, the proper solution for the mess with the ties is here: https://forums.steinberg.net/t/plea...e-from-nuendo-to-dorico/157228/15?u=mducharme

For the wrong accidental, you might want to fix it in Cubase before bringing it over.

Regarding how to fix it in Dorico, these are things you would know if you did even basic note entry. Learn the program first and how to do the basics from scratch without importing. If you did even basic note input in Dorico before manually, you would know the answer to some of these questions.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 16, 2022)

I made custom key commands for respelling. I nearly went mad that I couldn't find the right term for that (I'm German and I looked for "enharmonic change" and nobody understood what I wanted). The standard key commands for German keyboards are hidden so I made my own.
Go to preferences/key commands and look for "respell" (type it into the search field). You will find your key commands and if needed you can change it there.


----------



## ed buller (Dec 17, 2022)

I learned the hard way that you really can't "wing it" with this software. As others have suggested just go to DORICO youtube and look for the videos. Both John Barron and Anthony Hughes give great Tutorials 



https://www.youtube.com/@dorico/videos




Best

e


----------

